# Skilled Worker Application Form - Help



## annfarnill (Nov 25, 2007)

We have been completing the Application for Permanent Residence but the guidance notes are not too clear on a couple of the questions.

First, it asks 'where do you intend to live in Canda - city/town'. At the moment we want to move to Nova Scotia but as yet have not decided on an exact place. Do we put down Halifax? Does anyone know if this decision is then set in stone.

Second, when does 'formal education' begin? Secondary school or college/university?

Third, its asks to specify our children's marital status and to use the catagories provided. The children are aged 10 months, 3 and 5 years and the closest catagory is 'never married'. Do we leave it blank or put never married in!

Any help would be appreciated especially if you've completed the form yourself. I would hate to get 5 years down the line and the form bouned for some silly reason.

Many thanks


----------

